# Madman?



## D-Lats (Oct 30, 2011)

Ive been busy for a bit but came on and noticed this fucktard is back. I thought after 7000 posts in two weeks he was leaveing forever? Oh well he will be crushed accordingly Im sure.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 30, 2011)

7000 in 2 weeks?


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 30, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> 7000 in 2 weeks?


 gentleman...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 30, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> gentleman...


 


Dark Geared God said:


> 7000 in 2 weeks?


 

Wow...What a fucking loser.  He defiantely doesn't have a job or anyone to fuck then.


----------



## D-Lats (Oct 30, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Wow...What a fucking loser.  He defiantely doesn't have a job or anyone to fuck then.


Its tough to find work when you are too fat to leave your trailer. Noone is looking for a Dorito stained fagget to employ these days.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 30, 2011)

surely all you cock hungry faggots aint starting another thread about the little dweeblet...His head already so big he cant wear a hat...


----------



## ExLe (Oct 30, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Wow...What a fucking loser.  He defiantely doesn't have a job or anyone to fuck then.


 

You mean Faggmann...

Or he posts while he gets butt fucked...

This forum must be his happy place...


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 30, 2011)

well is everyones sig end up looking lik mine and half the other poeple's in here i dont think itll be his happy place anymore. he has to see is whole family get ran through in the trailer hes living in right now he doesnt want to see it here 2


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 30, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Its tough to find work when you are too fat to *leave your trailer.* Noone is looking for a Dorito stained fagget to employ these days.


 hahah thats funny i litterly just posted about a trailer right when u did


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 30, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> well is everyones sig end up looking lik mine and half the other poeple's in here i dont think itll be his happy place anymore. he has to see is whole family get ran through in the trailer hes living in right now he doesnt want to see it here 2


Yeah he got offended when secrl had the same sig as you. I say everyone gets similar sigs.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 30, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Ive been busy for a bit but came on and noticed this fucktard is back. I thought after 7000 posts in two weeks he was leaveing forever? Oh well he will be crushed accordingly Im sure.


Yeah Rednack and Exle owned his ass, pretty fucking easily.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 30, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Yeah he got offended when secrl had the same sig as you. I say everyone gets similar sigs.


 hahaah yes idc who has the same sig even if it literally is the exact same one. it doesnt bother me! if your cool you dont use gear. you make ciggs about madman


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 30, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> hahaah yes idc who has the same sig even if it literally is the exact same one. it doesnt bother me! if your cool you dont use gear. you make ciggs about madman


Everyone on this board should have anal sig's to madmann. I'll try to find the post that madmann got mad. Dude, I am not sure what you meant by your post. I am saying that you started an awesome trend.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 30, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> *Everyone on this board should have anal sig's to madmann.* I'll try to find the post that madmann got mad.


 yes!

and please do!


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146448-reps-if-yes-about-madmann.html#post2529817


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 30, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> yes!
> 
> and please do!


Got it: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146193-florida.html#post2526126

Ps. I saw your military thread. You should talk to secrl. He is an active duty Marine in the elite Marine Recon Batallian. He has crosstrained with the Navy SEALs and Army Rangers.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 30, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Got it: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146193-florida.html#post2526126
> 
> Ps. I saw your military thread. You should talk to secrl. He is an active duty Marine in the elite Marine Recon Batallian. He has crosstrained with the Navy SEALs and Army Rangers.


 i talked to him a little bit. I also talked to another ranger in here somewhere. ill keep talking to them tho. i Hope i can just get a fucking contract already. i had one about almost a year ago but gave it up being stupid =(


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 30, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Ive been busy for a bit but came on and noticed this fucktard is back. I thought after 7000 posts in two weeks he was leaveing forever? Oh well he will be crushed accordingly Im sure.



His sophisticated trolling techniques leave all you fags for dust.

I am yet to see a thread where he hasn't dominated you all


----------



## Rednack (Oct 30, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> His sophisticated trolling techniques leave all you fags for dust.
> 
> I am yet to see a thread where he hasn't dominated you all


The only thing madmann dominated me with was using my foreskin for his dental floss, faggot..


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 30, 2011)

Um... No. Let's start a new thread, I have an idea


----------



## Rednack (Oct 30, 2011)

answer your pm


----------



## ExLe (Oct 30, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> His sophisticated trolling techniques leave all you fags for dust.
> 
> I am yet to see a thread where he hasn't dominated you all


 

I can't speak for others, but he has never handled me...

He hates getting into it with me because I always end up shitting on him...

I have exposed him to be a...

Faggmann...
Bottom Fag...
Pedophile... Notice why he isn't on the board Sex offenders locked down, in the dark for Halloween - CNN
Liberal...
Molested as a child by his dad and dad...
Having some sort of dragon creature fetish...
Having an erectile dysfunction issue... He always pm's people asking for Viagra sources

His Master plan- to beat his video game
His Avatar-the boss from his video game he wants to beat, hence his signature -the boss-

His trolling is a result of him being a masochist who gets off on getting humiliated and exposed... It's his form of cyber sex...

Faggmann------->
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






The best he could do is call me exlax...

Just like the Azza vs Nowhe fued, he is getting redundant and predictable...


----------



## Madmann (Oct 31, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Ive been busy for a bit but came on and noticed this fucktard is back. I thought after 7000 posts in two weeks he was leaveing forever? Oh well he will be crushed accordingly Im sure.


 

^^^ Who the fuck is this pitiful, imbecilic bitch? ^^^


You been busy sucking so much cum that its cloudy your little mind into total confusion??

I am fortunate enough not to know you and you don't know me.

And I wish to keep it that way. Fucking tired of you psychos mistaking me for some stooge.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 31, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Its tough to find work when you are too fat to leave your trailer. Noone is looking for a Dorito stained fagget to employ these days.


 

Wow aren't you cocky thinking you look like something special, well special ed anyway.

I am not fat and your sunburnt avatar is a fucking joke. Guess that's why you hide the face.

A surprisingly smart move. Something that occurs every blue moon for you I imagine.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 31, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Wow aren't you cocky thinking you look like something special, well special ed anyway.
> 
> I am not fat and your sunburnt avatar is a fucking joke. Guess that's why you hide the face.
> 
> A surprisingly smart move. Something that occurs every blue moon for you I imagine.


 


Call of Ktulu said:


> He admitted that I raped his family here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146230-im-boss-3.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have been avoiding my thread for two days now: : http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 31, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> His sophisticated trolling techniques leave all you fags for dust.
> 
> I am yet to see a thread where he hasn't dominated you all



you're deluded. he's no don rickles... not even close.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 31, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Um... No. Let's start a new thread, I have an idea


 lets not


----------



## D-Lats (Oct 31, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Wow aren't you cocky thinking you look like something special, well special ed anyway.
> 
> I am not fat and your sunburnt avatar is a fucking joke. Guess that's why you hide the face.
> 
> A surprisingly smart move. Something that occurs every blue moon for you I imagine.


Are you that fucken stupid? You think Im sun burned? Its called Pro Tan Fucktard.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 31, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Are you that fucken stupid? You think Im sun burned? Its called Pro Tan Fucktard.


 Madmann is just mad because I raped his mother. He never even replied to my Dear, Madmann thread because he knows it.


----------



## gearin up (Oct 31, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> His sophisticated trolling techniques leave all you fags for dust.
> 
> I am yet to see a thread where he hasn't dominated you all


 Captn',
You must be bored.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 1, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Are you that fucken stupid? You think Im sun burned? Its called Pro Tan Fucktard.


 
You look like toasted, greasy, watery horse-shit to me.

Even worse now that you display red panties in your avatar.

LOL @ faggots who love spraying feminine gunk on themselves.

And have the idiotic nerve to make fun of others. Hysterically Priceless.


Did they give you the tiara you were looking for on stage, crispy princess?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann said:


> You look like toasted, greasy, watery horse-shit to me.
> 
> Even worse now that you display red panties in your avatar.
> 
> ...




I got $500 that says he would stomp your ass.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 1, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> I got $500 that says he would stomp your ass.


 
$50,000 says he wouldn't last 2 minutes.

Trained fighter/killer you stumpy lump. 

Never forget that, EVER.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann said:


> $50,000 says he wouldn't last 2 minutes.
> 
> Trained fighter/killer you stumpy lump.
> 
> Never forget that, EVER.




Set it up with Latsky and lets get it on big boy.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 1, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Set it up with Latsky and lets get it on big boy.


 
Just for a piece of shit like you. PLEASE.

Neither of you are remotely worth the trouble.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Just for a piece of shit like you. PLEASE.
> 
> Neither of you are remotely worth the trouble.


I raped your mother. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann said:


> $50,000 says he wouldn't last 2 minutes.
> 
> Trained fighter/killer/you stumpy lump.
> 
> Never forget that, EVER.


I bet I woul last longer than your mom did when I choked the wrinkly hag out.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 1, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I bet I woul last longer than your mom did when I choked the wrinkly hag out.


 Don't insult his mom or say that you raped his mother. He will blocked you from being butthurt.


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 2, 2011)

Madmans mom still breasts feed her little boy and wash’s his sack. Problem is she has been dead for 4 years………………better get that seen to, and let go, shes dead for fucks sake, what are you a trophy hunter?


----------



## Madmann (Nov 2, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Madmans mom still breasts feed her little boy and wash’s his sack. Problem is she has been dead for 4 years………………better get that seen to, and let go, shes dead for fucks sake, what are you a trophy hunter?


 


D-Latsky said:


> I bet I woul last longer than your mom did when I choked the wrinkly hag out.


 
Is this all you living manure piles got is weak ass mom "jokes".

You muthafuckers couldn't understand creativity if Steve Jobs
was still around to break it down in its simplest form for you louts.



BTW D-Crispy .... you didn't answer my question.

Let's see a pic of that tiara you won for being the prettiest meatball on stage?

Unless that really is not you, and you are lusting over some other faggot.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 2, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I bet I woul last longer than your mom did when I choked the wrinkly hag out.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 2, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Is this all you living manure piles got is weak ass mom "jokes".
> 
> You muthafuckers couldn't understand creativity if Steve Jobs
> was still around to break it down in its simplest form for you louts.
> ...




Eddie, you obviously know nothing about Steve Jobs tutoring and supervisory skills or lack there of.  He was a hot head and major jack ass to his employees, so I highly doubt he would be good at teaching shit.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Eddie, you obviously know nothing about Steve Jobs tutoring and supervisory skills or lack there of. He was a hot head and major jack ass to his employees, so I highly doubt he would be good at teaching shit.


 
That is merely your opinion, not a renown fact.

I would get upset too trying teach morons a simple philosophy.

The man is only human afterall, but I'm sure he could handle it.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 2, 2011)

Madmann said:


> That is merely your opinion, not a renown fact.
> 
> I would get upset too trying teach morons a simple philosophy.
> 
> The man is only human afterall, but I'm sure he could handle it.




Horseshit Eddie, it was in a Fortune magazine article I read not long before he croaked.  

Granted they probably don't print those kind of stories in Sonic the Hedgehog Weekly.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Horseshit Eddie, it was in a Fortune magazine article I read not long before he croaked.
> 
> Granted they probably don't print those kind of stories in Sonic the Hedgehog Weekly.


 
Wow what an idiot.

So everything printed in a mag you believe as the stone cold truth?

Right now mags are printing and fabricating shit about that stupid Kardashian divorce.

Mags lie all the time to sell their product. They are not in every meeting
with Jobs or anyone else to say they could never be a teacher or at least
share knowledge with people who are willing to listen, comprehend, and
actually do something meaningful with it. Again this is why the world sucks.

Fucktards rely too much on hear-say, assumptions, stereotypes, and mag articles/gossip.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 2, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Wow what an idiot.
> 
> So everything printed in a mag you believe as the stone cold truth?
> 
> ...



Eddie, its Fortune magazine you fuckstick where first rate corporations advertise $100K watches and $60 million Gulfstream jets and needless to say Fortune has earned their place in the business community.  

It's not Wii Today and Sega Times where they advertise Barbie dolls and Eminem costumes, nor is it People Magazine where they talk about your girl Kim and try to sell the readers tampons.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey Eddie did Mrs. Farnsworth catch you cheating on your spelling test today?


----------



## Madmann (Nov 2, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Eddie, its Fortune magazine you fuckstick where first rate corporations advertise $100K watches and $60 million Gulfstream jets and needless to say Fortune has earned their place in the business community.
> 
> It's not Wii Today and Sega Times where they advertise Barbie dolls and Eminem costumes, nor is it People Magazine where they talk about your girl Kim and try to sell the readers tampons.


 
You so busy trying to be funny its making you look like an even bigger dumbass.

So much for any chance of serious discussion with you. Immensely pathetic.

You can put all your faith in print mags, websites, and that other media/advice junk all you want.

I know better and I'm smart enough not to fully trust anything or anyone.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 2, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Hey Eddie did Mrs. Farnsworth catch you cheating on your spelling test today?


 
Did your strung out, worn-down mistress catch you fingering the dog's ass today?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 2, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Did your strung out, worn-down mistress catch you patting the dog on its ass today?



Don't be mad at me eddie, I was just concerned about how the test went. Thats all.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 2, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Don't be mad at me eddie, I was just concerned about how the test went. Thats all.


 
Who the fuck is eddie for crying out??


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 2, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Who the fuck is eddie for crying out??


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 2, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


>


 
I'd fuck both of them.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey Madmann you're my bitch. Tell me otherwise. I bet you are too much of a pussy to confront me or tell me otherwise because you are my personal bitch and everyone agrees. Ps. Tell your mother I said "hi." I'll be seeing her in a few.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 3, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I just posted a shot of women who once pointed and laughed hysterically at me.
> It was a major blow to my sensitive ego bros...I still haven't gotten over it.


 
You don't say ..... anyway on to something slightly less shocking...






What in the faggoty fuck were you thinking about?

A hideous fohawk errr mohawk and light gray tighty undies.

The constipated look on your mug is priceless.
Only thing was missing is your frequent piss-stains.

And the undefined, under-developed, waster sack body...
Well that's beyond comment at this point, just a total waste.

Explain yourself you embarrassment to the underground fag pagent world of BBing.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 3, 2011)

From the looks on your face, i'd say someone was fisting your innards...


sup with the combover, hiding a bald spot?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 3, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 3, 2011)

Rednack said:


> From the looks on your face, i'd say someone was fisting your innards...
> 
> 
> sup with the combover, hiding a bald spot?


You must be the gerbil that lives in Scabmans anus. I dont recognize you from anywhere must be your noob blinding me. Fuck off wannabe riding this ass plugs coat tails is a waste of time. 
Have you seen alot of guys faces while their innards are being fisted? Or just your own?


----------



## withoutrulers (Nov 3, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> You must be the gerbil that lives in Scabmans anus. I dont recognize you from anywhere must be your noob blinding me. Fuck off wannabe riding this ass plugs coat tails is a waste of time.
> Have you seen alot of guys faces while their innards are being fisted? Or just your own?


Don't hurt the newb too badly D-lat, he just wants to fit in. And by in I mean have his innards fisted.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Who the fuck is eddie for crying out??



You are, eddie.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Who the fuck is eddie for crying out??



+1 ... Please explain


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 4, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> You must be the gerbil that lives in Scabmans anus. I dont recognize you from anywhere must be your noob blinding me. Fuck off wannabe riding this ass plugs coat tails is a waste of time.
> Have you seen alot of guys faces while their innards are being fisted? Or just your own?



He's got a point ....The combover screams fag DL


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> +1 ... Please explain



eddie is the birth name given to madmann by his crackwhore mum, it was one of the only names she could remember from the long list of johns she had the night she was inpregnated. he was a fat slob about the size of killerofsandwiches.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 4, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> You must be the gerbil that lives in Scabmans anus. I dont recognize you from anywhere must be your noob blinding me. Fuck off wannabe riding this ass plugs coat tails is a waste of time.
> Have you seen alot of guys faces while their innards are being fisted? Or just your own?


Dammit...I bring up the fact that you look like you're into fisting and all you can come up with is gerbils and ass plugs like you're trying to convert me over or something..

You keep posting pictures all bowed up with you eyes closed and expect to recognize anyone tells me you must have an anal retentive memory..


We wont even address the faggot looking combover at this point, we'll save it for later..


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 4, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Dammit...I bring up the fact that you look like you're into fisting and all you can come up with is gerbils and ass plugs like you're trying to convert me over or something..
> 
> You keep posting pictures all bowed up with you eyes closed and expect to recognize anyone tells me you must have an anal retentive memory..
> 
> ...



Discuss whatever you want no one cares you are a fucktard. Blowing fagman for reps isn't fooling anyone boy. Now the captn needs his afternoon rimjob, back to the grind faggot.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 4, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Don't hurt the newb too badly D-lat, he just wants to fit in. And by in I mean have his innards fisted.


 
And that means you, D-Bitchy, and Redinnards can all be best buds.

Be sure to let us normal people know all about your epic fisting parties.
Should be good for a laugh, while having downtime from kissing my lady.

But your story has to be interesting enough to distract me for watching her dance.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 4, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> You are, eddie.


 
You are a slimmy gutter rat who understands nothing.

Except crawling from sewer to sewer, hole to hole, looking for cheese.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> He's got a point ....The combover screams fag DL


 
D-Fagmagnet is use to having that term/label screamed @ him.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 4, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Discuss whatever you want no one cares you are a fucktard.


 
And WHO EXCATLY GIVES A FUCK ABOUT YOU ??? Huh??

Other than your small niche group of shopping buddies
who go out with you looking for syringes, thong panties,
tren, supps, hair gell, dildos, fish net shirts, and spray tan.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> And WHO EXCATLY GIVES A FUCK ABOUT YOU ??? Huh??
> 
> Other than your small niche group of shopping buddies
> who go out with you looking for syringes, thong panties,
> tren, supps, hair gell, dildos, fish net shirts, and spray tan.



Obviously you care my little puppet. You reply to all my posts ASAP and can't let any picture of me go with out reloading it for more j off material for you and pencilneck to pleasure each other to. Tell your mom sorry about the black eye but I told her a FULL SIZE base ball bat. Stupid pig.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## D-Lats (Nov 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> And that means you, D-Bitchy, and Redinnards can all be best buds.
> 
> Be sure to let us normal people know all about your epic fisting parties.
> Should be good for a laugh, while having downtime from kissing my lady.
> ...



I bet


----------



## ExLe (Nov 4, 2011)

Faggmann^^^^


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 4, 2011)

You know your an e loser when you post about kissing your girlfriend!


----------



## ExLe (Nov 4, 2011)

Faggmann...

Go to Walmart and buy a pull up bar for your door and a belt...

Now strap the belt around the pull up bar and your neck and hang yourself...

With your height your toes might barley touch the ground...

Just curl your toes like you do when you take it up the ass...


----------



## Madmann (Nov 4, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Obviously you care my little puppet. You reply to all my posts ASAP and can't let any picture of me go with out reloading it for more j off material for you and pencilneck to pleasure each other to. Tell your mom sorry about the black eye but I told her a FULL SIZE base ball bat. Stupid pig.


 

I didn't even know you existed until guess what.....huh...you need a little time??

Nevermind I can't wait all day so I will save you the fucking time.....

YOU CREATED THIS THREAD ABOUT ME.....YES YOU DID IT MORON.


So clearly you care a lot more about me than I ever will about you.

And do not flatter yourself about pictures, I only laugh and gag at them.

As the Captn said everything about you SCREAMS Gay Cunt Rainbow Pride.

Not to mention dodging questions of whether or not that's actually
you in that avatar (which is bad enough) or is some fag-crush you 
possess for another stage prancing, spray tanned bitch ass punk ??


Its difficult for you, but try really hard to MAN UP for once in your sissified life...


And answer my fucking question.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 4, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Faggmann...
> 
> Go to Walmart and buy a pull up bar for your door and a belt...
> 
> ...


 
You advice sucks worse than that picture.

I like this one better to add to "MY" thread apparenty...





^^^^

Some nice eye-candy for me while my girl is at work.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> You advice sucks worse than that picture.
> 
> I like this one better to add to "MY" thread apparenty...
> 
> ...


 

As in girl do you mean your mom...

And the bitch in that pic has a butter face with a bowl cut...

Those closed closet doors in the backround are a good representation of you...


----------



## Madmann (Nov 4, 2011)

OK simpleton, let me break this down for you.....




RunningonExLax said:


> As in girl do you mean your mom...


 
No I mean girlfriend, two seperate ladies. 

Not that a loner like yourself would understand.



RunningonExLax said:


> And the bitch in that pic has a butter face with a bowl cut...


 
Yeah not the best of haircuts, but still good enough to fuck.

And she is so far above and out of your league anyway.

So I am sure she would be laughing even harder at YOU.




RunningonExLax said:


> Those closed closet doors in the backround are a good representation of you...


 
What??

I take it you mean closet homo? Yeah another overdone joke much like mom jokes.


Do you even read and comprehend my posts. I've said 100+ times I HATE HOMOS.

Why the fuck would I be something that I hate??


Come on genius, Einstein, Darwin, Sherlock ... explain how that makes sense.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 4, 2011)

Hehe Eddies having a serious meltdown!! I bet he is cutting himself right now.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 4, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Discuss whatever you want no one cares you are a fucktard. Blowing fagman for reps isn't fooling anyone boy. Now the captn needs his afternoon rimjob, back to the grind faggot.


Boy you give a whole new meaning to ALL BRONZE AND NO BRAINS....
You are the one who started this thread about Madmann seeing if you could get his cock and both nuts in your maul at once in which you've failed..
Then you make the statement about crushing people in this thread..

Well as far as I see it, the only thing you've attempted to crush is my foot as I've repeatedly planted up your rectum...

You mighta been the big man on campus at your local state prison boy, but here in anything goes, you're just a little bitch...


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 4, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Boy you give a whole new meaning to ALL BRONZE AND NO BRAINS....
> You are the one who started this thread about Madmann seeing if you could get his cock and both nuts in your maul at once in which you've failed..
> Then you make the statement about crushing people in this thread..
> 
> ...



Who the fuck is this retard? What us a maul? Is that your pet name for crackmans shit stained penis? You are a speck of ball sweat that I'd shake off with no regard. You will see who the man is around here cockneck.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 4, 2011)

Rednack gets boozed up and can't remember who the enemy is. don't let it go to your head. he will be handing you your ass again soon enough.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> No but can I cut you up with this switchblade instead??



gayest thing you have said so far.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> OK simpleton, let me break this down for you.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You are an armoured closet gay...

You hate the fact that you like taking it up the ass and dream of sucking dick and balls...

So you act out (or a sad attempt) as a tough guy and claim you hate gays when you in reality you hate the fact that you are gay...

It's your self defense mechanism...

It's clear you battle with physicological issues due to your insecurities of being black and gay...

The black community hates gays and admires tough hard asses, so you have tried to become what your society has told you to be...

You use this message board to applicate your tough guy persona by insulting every post to make yourself feel better...

This is clearly a cry for help...

Fag...


----------



## ExLe (Nov 4, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Who the fuck is this retard? What us a maul? Is that your pet name for crackmans shit stained penis? You are a speck of ball sweat that I'd shake off with no regard. You will see who the man is around here cockneck.


 


Little Wing said:


> Rednack gets boozed up and can't remember who the enemy is. don't let it go to your head. he will be handing you your ass again soon enough.


 

Don't take anything redneck says personally right now...

He is mad at the world since Raws scammed him...

Just let him vent...


----------



## Madmann (Nov 4, 2011)

ExLe said:


> You are an armoured closet gay...
> 
> You hate the fact that you like taking it up the ass and dream of sucking dick and balls...
> 
> ...


 



FAIL

I now understand that being SO WRONG feel's SO RIGHT in YOUR BOOK.

Whatever floats your boat....anyway I will continue to laugh at + humilate you.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> FAIL
> 
> I now understand that being SO WRONG feel's SO RIGHT in YOUR BOOK.
> 
> Whatever floats your boat....anyway I will continue to laugh at + humilate you.


 
it's not like we expected you to admit it...

So tell me why do you get so offended and call me ignorant when I say anything negative about blacks, but you admit you hate gays?... Isn't that being ignorant...

And you are the one that was so humiliated when I told you to go eat fried chicken, play basketball, and listen to rap music...

You even started a meltdown thread blaming me for the turmoil and suffering in the world for the last 10 years...








YouTube Video


----------



## Rednack (Nov 4, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> Rednack gets boozed up and can't remember who the enemy is. don't let it go to your head. he will be handing you your ass again soon enough.


Did you notice that madmanns post giving me props disappeared meaning he's a mod here hiding behind a nic-switch...

You see Madmann has a thing for eating man honey from mens assholes as a form of protein way back to his early days as a prison bitch..

You can tell this by the way he gently tongue washes d-tardsky's every post...

So...Madmann would rather lick d-tardskys dookie from my boots like homemade ice cream than waddle his fatass over and have to stay in the hunkered down position cutting the oxygen off to his brain just for a quick sample..


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 4, 2011)

Madman is a car window licker, end of fuckin story.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 4, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Did you notice that madmanns post giving me props disappeared meaning he's a mod here hiding behind a nic-switch...
> 
> You see Madmann has a thing for eating man honey from mens assholes as a form of protein way back to his early days as a prison bitch..
> 
> ...



The gay talk spills out of your mouth like Madwomans putrid load. You are obviously one of those sick glass jar in the ass road cone hooping fags. The only cure for that is a bullet or a short rope and a tall ladder.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 4, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Don't take anything redneck says personally right now...
> 
> He is mad at the world since Raws scammed him...
> 
> Just let him vent...



i liked rednacks purty way with words from the get go.  i think raws is slow as hell about making right but it seems they eventually do. if it was women having to wait 6 months for their christian louboutin's_... _watch out


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 4, 2011)

Madman is a mod with a different name on md. That pussy banned me because I raped his taint repeatedly


----------



## Rednack (Nov 4, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> The gay talk spills out of your mouth like Madwomans putrid load. You are obviously one of those sick glass jar in the ass road cone hooping fags. The only cure for that is a bullet or a short rope and a tall ladder.



You're starting to sound like a woman scorned...Brother believe me, THE last fucking thing I want to do is come between you and Madmann's cock rocking anal fuck fest..Matter of fact, I think you two make a wonderful couple..

But there is one thing I can say with a straight face and open heart...If I was behind you balls deep in the picture where you was straining to make yourself look bigger, you'd have tears running down your face...


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 4, 2011)

Rednack said:


> You're starting to sound like a woman scorned...Brother believe me, THE last fucking thing I want to do is come between you and Madmann's cock rocking anal fuck fest..Matter of fact, I think you two make a wonderful couple..
> 
> But there is one thing I can say with a straight face and open heart...If I was behind you balls deep in the picture where you was straining to make yourself look bigger, you'd have tears running down your face...



^^fail
You can't say anything with a straight face sperm belly.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 4, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> ^^fail
> You can't say anything with a straight face sperm belly.


This is what you look like after your straighten out that combover..


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 4, 2011)

Rednack said:


> This is what you look like after your straighten out that combover..



Is it? Oh well I can fix my hair you can't fix being a fucktard and madmans personal finger puppet.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 4, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Is it? Oh well I can fix my hair..



You can't fix the fact you started this thread devoting your fetish for men without dicks like madmann, you sick fuck..


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 4, 2011)

Rednack said:


> You can't fix the fact you started this thread devoting your fetish for men without dicks like madmann, you sick fuck..



Wow that was a homerun your shot is weak and sloppy like madmans mother. Pick it up turkeyneck I'm getting bored of your gay rambling. Be creative.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 4, 2011)

you two get a room already


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 4, 2011)

LW how bout we do and dickneck can continue pleasuring himself to barnyard porn?


----------



## Rednack (Nov 4, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> you two get a room already


Are you kidding, the only way d-latsky can get aroused is being belly down in a truck stop urinal for men..

He's got it so bad, he has to shit in a shoebox and slide it under his bed just to get an erection..


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 4, 2011)

Ya a shoe box!!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 4, 2011)

i was going to post some guro porn to distract you from fighting with each other... that's some weird shit

eddie's daydream


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 4, 2011)

the girls of ironmagazine


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 4, 2011)

Madmann said:


> You advice sucks worse than that picture.
> 
> I like this one better to add to "MY" thread apparenty...
> 
> ...



i knew she looked familiar...


----------



## Madmann (Nov 5, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Madman is a mod with a different name on md. That pussy banned me because I raped his taint repeatedly


 
I've never been a mod and never been on md. I don't know you.

Another cumsucking tick out of nowhere claim to know me.

Its somewhat flattering but ultimately annoying.



Rednack said:


> You're starting to sound like a woman scorned...Brother believe me, THE last fucking thing I want to do is come between you and Madmann's cock rocking anal fuck fest..Matter of fact, I think you two make a wonderful couple..
> 
> ...


 
Wonderful couple? You must out of your fucking slop-bucket mind.

But he would for sure make a wonderful meal for my pitbulls.



D-Latsky said:


> ......I'm getting bored of your gay rambling. Be creative.


 
You allegedly compete in BBing. Colored panties, spray tan, oil, bad haircut.
And post half-naked to nude shots of yourself on a male-dominated board.

You can never be bored with anything gay. D-Fagsky has that certain ring to it.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2011)

i think i figured out why eddie is really so pissed. he's white from the waist down and black from the waist up instead of vice versa


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 5, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Faggmann^^^^



That is actually Saneys pregnant GF


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 5, 2011)

Lol that's scary^^


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 5, 2011)

I <3 Little Wing


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 5, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I <3 Little Wing



Damn straight, she's a kinky older broad I'd luv to get my hands on


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 6, 2011)

Yup


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2011)

a day of rest. hookers and beer for everyone... it's douchewattles day off.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Madmann*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More proof he's in HS.  Nobody carries a switchblade other than Johnny the Greaser in The Outsiders.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 7, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> More proof he's in HS. Nobody carries a switchblade blah blah blah I'm still an expert on knowing nothing


 
You ever been cut by switchblades? They get the job done.

I would carve you up like a pumpkin in no time flat, you tub of shit.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 7, 2011)

How do you carve a tub of shut up like a pumpkin? Wouldn't it just smear around like your fat mom in that bukkake video?


----------



## Madmann (Nov 8, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> How do you carve a tub of shut up like a pumpkin? Wouldn't it just smear around like your fat mom in that bukkake video?


 
I don't know how to answer dumbass questions.

So you tell me, when is your next spray tan pagent?

Clearly from that avatar, its all that you look forward to in life.

Very pathetic you have nothing else of interest to talk about.
Not that what you do is captivating to begin with, but still.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 8, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I don't know how to answer dumbass questions.
> 
> So you tell me, when is your next spray tan pagent?
> 
> ...



I look forward to dick slapping your mother I just hate waiting in line so long.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Madmann said:


> You ever been cut by switchblades? They get the job done.
> 
> I would carve you up like a pumpkin in no time flat, you tub of shit.












Eddie, you are so goddamn immature and simple it's not funny.    Obviously you know nothing about combat knife fighting or you would know it has nothing to do with carving.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 8, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I look forward to dick slapping your mother I just hate waiting in line so long.





Eddie was ...again.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 8, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I look desire to date your mother I just hate waiting in line so long.


 
Funny that all you people here seem to think I care a great deal about my mother.

She has her life and I have mine. We have no time to concern ourselves with each other beyond 2 holidays.

But I read where Rednack said your dick was too small anyway, 90% naturally and 10% drug usage.



Big Pumpkin said:


> Eddie, you are so goddamn immature and simple it's not funny.  Obviously you know nothing about combat knife fighting or you would know it has nothing to do with carving.


 

1. I am NOT <--- can you read that NOT someone named "eddie".

2. Damn near anything becomes a lethal weapon in the hands of trained fighter.

Trust me, you would definitely bleed profusely when I'm done.
Only fast thinking and a nearby cell phone would potentially save you.

Face it you fat err umm "big" pumpkin, you are the human equivalent to a squirrel.

Cowardly and runs from a threat faster than fat dopes run to the buffet table.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 8, 2011)

You look desire? Wtf does that mean? It means you are a fucktard with a filthy prostitute mother.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Madmann said:


> 1. I am NOT <--- can you read that NOT someone named "eddie".
> 
> 2. Damn near anything becomes a lethal weapon in the hands of trained fighter.
> 
> ...



Eddie, the trained killer, your ignorance, immaturity and instability cracks me up.   Keep up the good work and don't forget to do your homework tonight before you start playing Sonic.     And do yourself a favor, think twice before letting those older boys stick that bowling pin in your ass again as it can be dangerous.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 8, 2011)

D-FaGsky said:


> It means you have a prostitute mother who's better than my nursing home "cleaning lady" mother.


 
Why do you think about my mother more than I do?

And when is your next pagent? <--- You're afraid of that question huh.

How many syringes and spray tan bottles do you waste per show?

Do you ever make time to do anything macho?? Shaving legs & chest doesn't count.

And NO dreaming about my mother is not enough to justify manhood.



Big Pumpkin-shitter said:


> Eddie, the trained killer, your ignorance, immaturity and instability cracks me up. Keep up the good work and don't forget to do your homework tonight before you start playing Sonic.  And do yourself a favor, think twice before letting those older boys stick that bowling pin in your ass again as it can be dangerous.


 
BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH more senseless rhetoric.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 8, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Why do you think about my mother more than I do?
> 
> And when is your next pagent? <--- You're afraid of that question huh.
> 
> ...


He dreams of your mother because he was raised by two  Aunties...


you do know what an Auntie is doncha dumdum boy?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 8, 2011)

This is madmann/Eddie in the rape room in his basement after he's been sodomized by his two dad's and the big black guy who lives down the street.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 8, 2011)

Rednack said:


> He dreams of your mother because he was raised by two Aunties...
> 
> 
> you do know what an Auntie is doncha dumdum boy?


 

Why the fuck should I care? He can dream all he wants, she doesn't want him.

D-Fagsky is lusting hard for you though, so you need to follow up on it 
and take him shopping for new panties to wear for his next pagent.
And you can be his cheerleader, with mini-skirt and halter with D-Fag
writting across it. Don't forget your glittery pom-poms too tinkerbell.

Not sure what D-Fagsky sees in you, but he'd probably want you to clean up first before your date night, wash all that slop, feces, semen, piss, grease, barbeque sauce and forest swamp water off your slovenly hide so you can be all pretty for him when he's on stage 
being all pretty for you.


Good Luck --- well NO not really because I don't care. Hope you both kill each other.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 8, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> This is madmann/Eddie in the rape room in his basement after he's been sodomized by his two dad's and the big black guy who lives down the street.


 

My name isn't Greg either.


*YOU FAIL AGAIN.*
*



*


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Madmann said:


> My name isn't Greg either.
> 
> 
> *YOU FAIL AGAIN.*
> ...



What's with your fascination of cartoons and digital animation?  What dysfunction or syndrome causes you to not live in reality with the rest of us?


----------



## Rednack (Nov 8, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Why the fuck should I care? He can dream all he wants, she doesn't want him.
> 
> D-Fagsky is lusting hard for you though, so you need to follow up on it
> and take him shopping for new panties to wear for his next pagent.
> ...


Figured you was too ignorant to figure out what an Auntie is..So here's you alittle help..

D-fagsky's Auntie







For someone who 'don't care'...You sure did just spill your guts over it...


You'll feel much better when you finally come out of the closet and quit fighting these natural erges..


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 8, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Why do you think about my mother more than I do?
> 
> And when is your next pagent? <--- You're afraid of that question huh.
> 
> ...



Why do you call them pagents? Is that because you love the ones with four year olds all dresses up? The one I was in was not like that. 
What macho things do you do? Wear a strap on? Watch gay porn? Cruise around the trailer park with a bag of m&ms in your blacked out van?
Anyways tell your mom or "dumpster mouth" , it's my pet name for her. She owes me five bucks for knocking that rotten crack stained tooth out the last time I stopped by for a bj.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 9, 2011)

D-Fagsky said:


> Why do you call them pagents?


 
We've been over this already blockheaded pussy.

1. Fake bake tanning
2. Colorful brief panties
3. Half naked in front of men
4. Smiling way too much
5. Dancing/posing to music

You are indeed a pagent contestant, equivalent to bikini models.




D-Fagsky said:


> Is that because you love the ones with four year olds all dresses up? The one I was in was not like that.


 
Close enough, pretty princess of tren and poop.



D-Fagsky said:


> What macho things do you do? Wear a strap on? Watch gay porn? Cruise around the trailer park with a bag of m&ms in your blacked out van?


 
None of that is macho, you fail at metaphors or sarcasm.

But I do eat beer nuts and not m&ms cruising down city streets.



D-Fagsky said:


> Anyways tell your mom or "dumpster mouth" , it's my pet name for her. She owes me five bucks for knocking that rotten crack stained tooth out the last time I stopped by for a bj.


 
Its your fantasy, just fall asleep and tell her your damn self.

I am not yours or anyone's fucking errand or message boy.


You're still afraid of my pagent question. Such a coward.

When a real man confronts you about it you become shameful.

You know I won't kiss up to you like all your panty-loving, fake baked comrads here.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2011)

Madmann said:


> We've been over this already blockheaded pussy.
> *
> 1. Fake bake tanning = Eddie is jealous he can't get tanner.
> 2. Colorful brief panties = Eddie looks like shit in briefs
> ...



and eddie can't spell for shit.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 9, 2011)

Eddie wouldn't know jacked, tanned and desirable if it slapped him upside his fat teenage face.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 9, 2011)

Eddie the peddie!! That's why you hate strong muscular people! You are a pedophile!!


----------



## Madmann (Nov 9, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Eddie wouldn't know jacked, tanned and desirable if it slapped him upside his fat teenage face.


 
You know it too well obviously, from being anal raped by juiced fuckwits. 

How can you be a pimp when you willingly submit to them with a smile.



D-Latsky said:


> Eddie the peddie!! That's why you hate strong muscular people! You are a pedophile!!


 
Too young to be a pedophile and will never be one in my lifetime.

And I'm strong and muscular, but not a roided freakshow that gets
worshipped only by homos who want to recieve the same attention.
All you wannabes feed off each others underwear shots and dieting tips.




D-Latsky said:


> I love feeling like a princess!!


 
So is having men judge your backside, legs, abs and cheesy grin the biggest thrill you have in life?

Pathetic. 

And how about all the drugs you need to get that attention, how rich have you made those roid suppliers??




D-Latsky said:


> Eddie the peddie!!!


 
Is that one of the gay lyrics to a song you pose/dance to on stage?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 9, 2011)

Yawn


----------



## Madmann (Nov 9, 2011)

^^^^^^^

Past your bedtime grandpa. Take a nap and don't forget your bed pan.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 9, 2011)

Eddie, your game is weak as usual.  Why aren't you out killing people today with your switchblade while you wear your hand me down Guido outfit?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 9, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Eddie, your game is weak as usual.  Why aren't you out killing people today with your switchblade while you wear your hand me down Guido outfit?



cause in "real" life there is no reset button.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 9, 2011)

Madmann said:


> You know it too well obviously, from being anal raped by juiced fuckwits.
> 
> How can you be a pimp when you willingly submit to them with a smile.
> 
> ...



Eddie you are bush league. You are just a rambling highschool princess. Don't lie your not muscular or cool.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 9, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> cause in "real" life there is no reset button.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 9, 2011)

D-Fagsky said:


> Madmann you are bush league.


 
Awww, is the pagent queen getting all melty??

The more the truth hurts you, the happier I become.



D-Fagsky said:


> You are just a rambling highschool princess.


 
Princess? Didn't I call you that like 2 posts ago?
So you still other peoples jabs when you're butt-hurt & bitchy.



D-Fagsky said:


> Don't lie your not muscular or cool.


 
No fabrication Fagsky.

But you wouldn't recognize cool if you were in 50 degree weather
and Hue Hefner walked right by you, with his playmate entourage.

Or if someone threw ice cubes at your toasted, oily chest.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 9, 2011)

Lol at your life


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 9, 2011)

Lol at you quoting my every post! That's how I know I own you cream puff.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 9, 2011)

Eddie, the Penn State story should give you hope that its ok for you to come out and tell the authorities what the older boys, your two dads and the big black guy down the street are doing to your rectum every night.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 9, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Madmann, the Penn State story should give you hope that its ok for you to come out and tell the authorities what the older boys, your two dads and the big black guy down the street are doing to your rectum every night.


 
That P-State shit makes me hate you faggots even more.

You have no boundaries, no self-respect, no prudence, no manhood.

Hopefully more boy-hunting queers like you and him will be exposed.
And not locked up but instead put to rest by way of electrocution.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 9, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Funny that all you people here seem to think I care a great deal about my mother.
> 
> She has her life and I have mine. We have no time to concern ourselves with each other beyond 2 holidays.
> 
> ...


 

Is this due to the years of sexual abuse you endured at the hands of your parents?...


----------



## Madmann (Nov 9, 2011)

ExLax said:


> Is this due to the years of sexual abuse you endured at the hands of your parents?...


 
She's a grown woman, and I'm a grown man.

Normal adults live their own lives, you peon.


But how did a semen-sucking pissant like you get over
all the gang raping you suffered, followed by neglect?

How has the Exlax made such a big difference in your life?


----------



## ExLe (Nov 9, 2011)

Faggman has a point...

His name isn't eddie...

It's Reggie...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 9, 2011)

Madmann said:


> That P-State shit makes me hate you faggots even more.
> 
> You have no boundaries, no self-respect, no prudence, no manhood.
> 
> ...




Eddie, like I said its OK to come out and tell people about your years of anal sexual abuse so those pedophiles can be put away.  If you need to confide in someone, just send them a PM and they will contact the authorities for you.  

Don't be embarrassed Eddie.  

We now understand your months of spamming this board with angry, incoherent and childish posts were nothing more than cries for help.  

Well I'm here to tell you Eddie, you can cry on our shoulders brother and we'll help get you and your prolapsed anus help.  

It's not too late Eddie.  

Help yourself get on a pill maintenance program now before the virus spreads further and does even more damage to your immune system.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 9, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Lol at your life


 


D-Latsky said:


> D-Latsky _*Riding rednack around like my new show pony.* _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


LMFAO @ YOUR LIFE FAGSKY.


I'll take mine everytime, thanks.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 9, 2011)

Here Eddie I think you need this.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 9, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Faggman has a point...
> 
> His name isn't eddie...
> 
> It's Reggie...


 
Looks like some faggot who raped you in back of KFC.

I see why you like gymrat juicers now. Good for you Exlax.



Big Pimpin said:


> Eddie, like I said its OK to come out and tell people about your years of anal sexual abuse so those pedophiles can be put away. If you need to confide in someone, just send them a PM and they will contact the authorities for you.
> 
> Don't be embarrassed Eddie.
> 
> ...


 

So you had an ex-boyfriend named "Eddie" ??

And posted some 500 word essay about why he dumped you.

Is that why everyone brings up "eddie" all the time here?

No other forum I'm on does it. You all are just plain weird.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 9, 2011)

Reggie...

Shut the fuck up and go eat some more collard greens at popeyes chicken...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 9, 2011)

Eddie, we can tell there's a lot of pent up hurt and anger inside of you (when there's not two cocks at a time inside of you).  Please help us by helping yourself and report this anal sexual abuse you are receiving every day.  

Eddie, do the right thing will you? 

Innocence Lost National Initiative


----------



## Madmann (Nov 9, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Reggie...
> 
> Shut the fuck up and go eat some more collard greens at popeyes chicken...


 
And your boyfriend was Reggie. OK I got it now. All the clues fit.

BTW he takes hideous pictures. Never take eating shots okay Exlax.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 9, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Eddie, we can tell there's a lot of pent up hurt and anger inside of you (when there's not two cocks at a time inside of you). Please help us by helping yourself and report this anal sexual abuse you are receiving every day.
> 
> Eddie, do the right thing will you?
> 
> Innocence Lost National Initiative


 
No thanks, you can pass that along to Rednack or D-Fagsky.

Hell even Exlax might want in on it. You are still no saint Big Pumpkin.

Tell your kind to stop molesting tender young lads and go to gay bars.

All you adult cock-seekers can fondle each other legally there.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 9, 2011)

Reggie...

I know you are saving up for a new video game...

I'm going to help you out...






YouTube Video


----------



## Madmann (Nov 9, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Reggie...
> 
> I know you are saving up for a new video game...
> 
> I'm going to help you out...


 

Wake up little dreamer, "reggie" is not here.

He is in your fragile mind, he is controlling you.

Don't let his dumpage of you ruin your entire life.

Try holding on to the remaining 2% of it you didn't wreck yourself.

Not yet anyway. Good Luck. I doubtful you'll succeed, but whatever.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 9, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Reggie...


 

Guess what there is another "reggie" for you afterall.

Click on this link ---> *HERE* and say hello to him.

He seems to be as gay and lonely as you are, I see a match.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 9, 2011)

Madmann said:


> No thanks, you can pass that along to Rednack or D-Fagsky.
> 
> Hell even Exlax might want in on it. You are still no saint Big Pumpkin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Madmann (Nov 9, 2011)

So D-Fagsky when you're not doing all that gay bbing stuff
and posting lameass forgettable shit on the IM board....


How the fuck do you pass the time??

And more fantasies about my mother will not cut it anymore.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 9, 2011)

Talk about a fucking circle jerk..


----------



## Madmann (Nov 9, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Talk about a fucking circle jerk..


 
I know and he is also riding like you like a show pony...



> D-Latsky
> _*Riding rednack around like my new show pony.*_


 
Why do you let Fagsky do that, besides natural queer lust of course?


----------



## Rednack (Nov 9, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I know and he is also riding like you like a show pony...


  D-fagsky's just thankful you've been lubing him up with both hands throughout this whole thread with that gallon jug of KY you keep beside your computer..


Otherwise he'd have one hellava case of hemorrhoids because after all, i am hung like a show pony..


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 9, 2011)

Madmann said:


> So D-Fagsky when you're not doing all that gay bbing stuff
> and posting lameass forgettable shit on the IM board....
> 
> 
> ...


 How is it a fantasy? I was a witness. D fucked your mother and then when he left I raped her. I raped your mother. 


Ps. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 9, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I know and he is also riding like you like a show pony...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you let Fagsky do that, besides natural queer lust of course?


 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 9, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Guess what there is another "reggie" for you afterall.
> 
> Click on this link ---> *HERE* and say hello to him.
> 
> He seems to be as gay and lonely as you are, I see a match.


 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 9, 2011)

Madmann said:


> And your boyfriend was Reggie. OK I got it now. All the clues fit.
> 
> BTW he takes hideous pictures. Never take eating shots okay Exlax.


 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 9, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Looks like some faggot who raped you in back of KFC.
> 
> I see why you like gymrat juicers now. Good for you Exlax.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 9, 2011)

Madmann said:


> LMFAO @ YOUR LIFE FAGSKY.
> 
> 
> I'll take mine everytime, thanks.


 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 9, 2011)

Madmann said:


> She's a grown woman, and I'm a grown man.
> 
> Normal adults live their own lives, you peon.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother. 

Go eat your fried chicken, listen to your rap music and play basketball, you uneducated negro.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 12, 2011)

Rednack said:


> D-fagsky's just thankful you've been lubing him up with both hands throughout this whole thread with that gallon jug of KY you keep beside your computer..


 
Your metaphors get worse and worse, much like your trainwreck of thoughts.

At least giving greased up panty fags a ride provides you with some purpose in life.



Call of Ktulu said:


> How is it a fantasy? I was a witness. D fucked your mother and then when he left I raped her. I raped your mother.


 
You're always the only witness when you fall asleep and live out your dreams until sunrise.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 12, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Your metaphors get worse and worse, much like your trainwreck of thoughts.


That's better than you having a one track mind thinking about cocks 24/7...


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 12, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Your metaphors get worse and worse, much like your trainwreck of thoughts.
> 
> At least giving greased up panty fags a ride provides you with some purpose in life.
> 
> ...



How was your rape night in prison last night?  Your anus still bleeding?  Got some new STD?  Get your teeth knocked out so you can't bite down on the big black cock getting jammed down your neck?


----------



## Madmann (Nov 12, 2011)

Rednack said:


> I'm thinking about cocks 24/7...


 



Zaphod said:


> big black cock


 

*I see a theme here.* You guys must want these really badly......










Just let the trainer know you wish to have them peck and scratch your lubricated genitals.

For a small fee he may just let ya'll spend a few hours fucking and fighting the chickens too.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 12, 2011)

Madmann said:


> You've been thinking way too much about these......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You spent all that time looking for that?  Not a bad comeback, I'll give you that.  You're improving, just not very quickly.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 12, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> You spent all that time looking for that? Not a bad comeback, I'll give you that. You're improving, just not very quickly.


 

Whatever.

Just make your appointment soon before Rednack gets all that cock to himself.


----------

